# A lil bit of info needed



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi,

Hoping someone will be able to help, ive just been doing a little research about egg sharing (donating my eggs) but sure I'll get a bit more help in here. 
Ive found the price of the drugs (app £275) but whats the the overall cost?! Surely that cant be it. Also how do i go about making myself known as being interested, is it something my consultant has to refer me 2 or do i contact a clinic that does it myself?!

If the outcome resulted in a child, if at the age of 18, would s/he be able to trace me?!

Im sorry to blab on but dont want to go in head first without knowing all the lil bits first (especially the overall price lol)

That's all for now  

Thanks in Advance for ur help


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

every clinic is different.my clinic the lister you dont pay for the app or the drugs.the only thing you need to pay for is dh sa and bloods and if you need icsi,blast transfer or freezing.also youll need to pay for the hfea fee.its worth having a look round.our cycles cost around 1400 thats the hfea fee and the icsi fee.
and yes if you recip does have a baby they can trace you at 18yrs.this didnt bother me.i liked helping another couple in the process x3 and its a wonderfull gift that not many people can say theyve given.


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi topkat. At my clinic we have to pay £550 for the drugs and an extra £900 if ICSI is needed. You may be able to get your Dr to do a SA on your dh free and a way round not paying for his blood tests ( unless they checking immun issues ) is for him to become a blood donor. My dh is and doesnt need to pay for blood tests because if he had anything he wouldnt be allowed to donate.
As hayley says , yes the child could trace you at 18 if wanted to. But this is something im not bothered about 

Good luck in what ever you decide to do

Sally x x


----------

